# Hamster playpen



## Hammylover123 (Oct 2, 2012)

iv just had this crazy idea, would you be able to make a hamster playpen out of lego and built it tall and put some plastic underneath it? i really want a playpen for hollie and just had a idea that i could make the side around it with lego and put a sheet of plastic underneath then i could buy toys for her and she wont have to go in her ball all the time when i clean her out?


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

You'd need a ton of it to build anything of a decent size for a hamster, but yes, I don't see why not. Quite a creative idea.  I'm not keen on the idea of hamster balls, so I think a playpen will really benefit her. xx


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I dont know if this would be any good for you but I made my hammies a play pen out of a sheet of correx, which when not in use just folds flat


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

The lego would make a good solid sturdy playpen :thumbup: You would need a lot of lego though.


----------



## Blado (Oct 16, 2012)

very good idea hope you have lots of lego  we fell really lucky with a playpen. we were looking at one in a pet shop ( Play Pen for Hamsters by S.A.M. ) and a week later we saw it at a car boot sale for £1. it had loads of things with it too, Poppy loves it, although we have to put kitchen roll tubes over the tops to save her escaping
good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

when i was younger i used to build hammy mazes out of lego, so it could work if you built it high enough, we never did and when hammies got bored, or had found all the food they would end up climbing out :lol:

just make sure you dont leave them in it unsupervised


----------

